# Advise on girls night out...



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

Hey ladies I am in need of suggestions for a girls night out. My idea of a good time is going fishing somewhere in the middle of nowhere or hiking or hunting. The girls want to go to a Casino, which isnt my idea of fun. I came up with the idea of going to a Comedy Club (or some kind of show) and getting a hotel room with a bar/pool/hot tub. I dont get out to places like that very often so I am looking for suggestions or recommendations for a place to go in Southern Michigan. 

I also have a question they suggested we go to the Little River Casino. I am not a good gambler and dont enjoy it. I can play slots for a while but I cant stand all the dinging and noise and the flashing lights. However, I know that area well and could sneak off to ice fish while they gamble. Would that ruin the girls weekend theme if I did that? I cant see myself going up north and NOT fishing! Advise and suggestions please???


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Ridley's comey club is always fun. You could always see a play. We all went to see RESPECT at the Gem. Ate dinner at the Century Grill then on to the play. It was a great time.


----------



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

Oh, yeah, culture... a play doesn't sound half bad. Where is Ridley's located???


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2003)

The casino often has shows and concerts. There are lots of places to get away from the noise. If you want to stay there call early.


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Bunny said:


> Oh, yeah, culture... a play doesn't sound half bad. Where is Ridley's located???


 
There's one in downtown Royal Oak on the corner of Lincoln and one or two streets east of Main.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Bunny said:


> Oh, yeah, culture... a play doesn't sound half bad. Where is Ridley's located???


Don't worry, the play is funny! It's also a musical. Ridleys is in Royal Oak.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Rent is going to be at the Masonic Temple The second week of May ....That is a great show as well.

Where ever you decide to go have fun !!!!!


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hershel's on the Bay is a great comedy club. It is located in Caseville. It is a hotel, bar, resort place. We usually tried to go a couple of times a year. They also have very good food. Very reasonable, I think per person for the show it is only $7. 

There are also spots to fish too! You don't want to piss off anyone in your group though by going off by yourself. You should know your friends attitudes by now!


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

www.doublejj.com
waterpark, bars, horses, sleigh rides, hot tubs, dog sleds bars, food, bars, wranglers with nice #@[email protected] Golf, rodeos, cookouts in the summer etc...they do offer occasional shows though out the year. They do Rocky Horror at Halloween...just a suggestion. They always have some kind of deal going on...


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

There's a Holiday Inn that I've seen posted about in regards to New Year's before in Auburn Hills that has an Irish bar attached to it. Also, The B.O.B in Grand Rapids is a wonderful restaurant and there are beautiful hotels in the area. I'm sure someone could chime in as to great entertainment nearby. I was there on business so I didn't get to relax as much as I'd like to.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Bunny, when I went to CMU in Mt. P, the bar in the Holiday Inn there (Boomers) used to have a comedy night and had some pretty good comics (this was Wednesday nights though). The casino is about a mile away.


----------

